# red tegu,blue tegu,or a caiman lizard what to get



## yoyocrazy (Dec 14, 2011)

i really want a blue but it seems like there gonna be really hard to get.And ben siegel just got in baby caiman lizards so thats tempting and theres a guy on king snake that has baby reds tell me what you think about the reds and if you have had any experince with caiman lizards what they are like compared to a tegu.
http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=115&de=878115
thanks


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 15, 2011)

If you want to know about caimans lizards and how they compare to tegus, shoot chelvis (a member on this forum) a PM, or wait until chelvis responds to this thread! He's? got a tegu and a caiman lizard! I prefer tegus.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 15, 2011)

I think you should take your time and figure out exactly what you want before getting drawn into an impulse buy. Don't worry, tegus and caiman lizards are still going to be around when you figure it out, and probably for a bit less coin too.


----------



## chelvis (Dec 15, 2011)

LOL thanks TeguBuzz. I have a blue and a caiman lizard and you know what I love them both. It took me over two years before i got my tegu Bosco and I love him to death. He is like a puppy dog and gets along great with the dogs and cats. He is what I consider low maintance (compared to some other herps I have kept). Tegus tend to be easy to keep becuase there are alot of other owners out there so its easy to bounce ideas off of one another. 

Ah the caiman lizard, I have to admit that I might be intersted in breeding these guys. They are just fasinating to work with. I got mine from Ben last year and he has been healthy and easy to handle (still huffs a bit but his only 2 feet long). I know Ben says they don't need a deep or large water dish, but after seeing how Bacardi lows to dive and swim I would say its not only recomened but required. This is easy to provided for a hatchling but thinking about a 4 foot heavy bodied lizard makes it more daunting. They do take other foods like cat food (yuck) turkey and tuna, but i keep to a more natural diet of snails and crustations. I worry about kindey and liver issues like seen with some lizards when given a high fat diet at a young age. They are fun to watch and intelligant so we shall see how things turn out in the next year.

Hey let me know if you want any other info!


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jan 12, 2012)

havent read all the replies but i keep boith tegus and caiman lizards. not much of a difference i guess. caimans need alot more water and their diet is different. lots of snails. caimans also dont tame down as easily. mines a pain in the @$$. they dnt bite... just huffy and puffy and they whip.. and since they are aquatic.. the wet tails hurt alot more then a dry tail LOL


----------

